# Skid Steer + Snow = What function?



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've just started reading on plowsite and I've noticed that there are quite a few skid steers in use for the winter season. I have always thought that they were used for landscaping. Why and where do they come in handy during snow plowing? I find it hard to believe that you can tow it to location every time it snows, load it back up, and go somewhere else? Do you leave them on site?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I use mine for plowing sidewalks, loading salt, loading snow into dump trucks, moving piles...pretty much everything. I don't trailer mine around, I just drive it from location to location. I actually use my skid more in the winter than I do in the summer because I do very little landscaping.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Loading salt pre-storm, throw an 8' pusher on it and send it up to a parking lot, and the post-storm for relocating piles to corners and what not.


----------



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we drive ours from job to job (2 speed). it is run more than any of our trucks, and does twice the work of any truck of ours.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*dock and ramps*

use mine to back drag tractor trailer loading docks and ramps. down pressure does wonders. tight quaters around gates. they outperform truck easily.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

velocicaur;412016 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just started reading on plowsite and I've noticed that there are quite a few skid steers in use for the winter season. I have always thought that they were used for landscaping. Why and where do they come in handy during snow plowing? I find it hard to believe that you can tow it to location every time it snows, load it back up, and go somewhere else? Do you leave them on site?
> 
> ...


Putting the skidsteer on a bobcat trailer is no biggie, a few minutes.

The bobcat is capable of doing lots of snow work. Do you have your own business or are you still in school?

Good luck in your future business...


----------



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

I currently attending college, should be finished in 3 semesters. I have always been interested in going into the lawn/plowing business, but I still need to learn and read up on a lot of things before I will be ready.

Thanks again


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I got a skid steer with a blower as a kind of blizzard insurance- We got hammered last year and the blower was the only way to keep some ranch roads open. You couldn't push it far enough with a loader & certainly not with a truck. Glad I got it. No one stays snowed in now...payup


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

velocicaur;412016 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just started reading on plowsite and I've noticed that there are quite a few skid steers in use for the winter season. I have always thought that they were used for landscaping. Why and where do they come in handy during snow plowing? I find it hard to believe that you can tow it to location every time it snows, load it back up, and go somewhere else? Do you leave them on site?
> 
> ...


Where in Mich do you live?


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of tires are you guys running? We have used or skid steer last to years and dissipointed with the traction. Stock tires...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Mine stays in a neighborhood where I have a few accounts. 

As for traction, try keeping all 4 wheels on the ground.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I find our okay on large accounts for tight areas and docks or around vehicles in retail parking lots. On smaller lots is where it shines. I load/unload and plow in less time than a truck can plow if there are lots of islands and obstacles. It is the ticket for banks or fast food joints. I am faster and i do strap it down in between jobs. It is still more efficient.


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Bobcat S 250*

I have a bobcat S 250 with snow blower, only really was able to use it once last year, but it was great, hope we get some snow this year.


----------



## tazman7 (Aug 15, 2007)

We built a 14 foot plow for the front of ours and have plowed condos with them. We used to do it with two trucks and it would take 8 hours, I could do it in 4 with the skid steer.

Its actually for sale- email me for more info- [email protected]

Northern Illinois


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

They are the slick ticket for town home associations with lots of small drives. Snow blade on a small to mid sized machine will outdo a truck in little areas by hours!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I picked up a condo / complex where we have to plow the streets, and lots for the apartments. Then I door to door knocked and picked up some of the individual drives for people. Its the best cause we are plowing the roads, and I just use the bobcat with the blade I made, check out fab my own blade in heavy equip. Just pull up to the garage, down pressure back drag and its clean as can be. It can get a little stiff inside after oh say 8 hours, but just get out and shovel some walks and you will be fine. My next thing is I want a small salter on the back of mine. Thinking a hitch bracket on the bottom and a buyers spreader and its the ultimate machine.


----------

